# AFI Cinematography 2019



## elisasouza (Feb 10, 2019)

I see threads for Directing, for Screenwriting... Any Cinematography applicants out there?


----------



## Chris W (Feb 10, 2019)

elisasouza said:


> I see threads for Directing, for Screenwriting... Any Cinematography applicants out there?


I believe @brothap is one.


----------



## brothap (Feb 10, 2019)

Chris W said:


> I believe @brothap is one.


Yes! We've been talking for a while 
I think we will only know who is in, in April


----------



## elisasouza (Feb 10, 2019)

I need to find more people to talk about it. This anxiety is gonna kill me! Hahahaha #seriously #sendhelp


----------



## elisasouza (Feb 10, 2019)

It seems there are less cinematography applicants than in other areas, and even less in here


----------



## Chris W (Feb 10, 2019)

brothap said:


> Yes! We've been talking for a while
> I think we will only know who is in, in April


Looks like @rc_cola applied too. 






						AFI - Cinematography Fall 2019
					

second time applying



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## rc_cola (Feb 11, 2019)

Hey! thanks for tagging me @Chris W great to connect with you two!


----------



## elisasouza (Feb 11, 2019)

Yeeees! Are you nervous too? I was telling @brothap that my boyfriend applied to directing, he got interviewed today, and I can't stand waiting for my e-mail hahaha


----------



## Erriccc (Mar 1, 2019)

Hey, I got the interview notification at February 16th and gonna do it on March 8th. I decided to do it in person in LA. Soooo nervous right now!!!


----------



## Erriccc (Mar 1, 2019)

I read the google sheet and just find a little information about cinematography for AFI. Seem more people are applying for directing. Want to know the acceptance rate. Does it actually have one?


----------



## Lawyukhong (Mar 5, 2019)

Yo, I also got notification for my interview : )


----------



## elisasouza (Mar 10, 2019)

How was your interview? I also got interviewed, I can't believe we still have a month of waiting left...

People say the final number is kinda close to the number of people they interview. There's an acceptance rate of 44% I think, but it's only based on this forum, so I don't know how accurate that is


----------



## Erriccc (Mar 10, 2019)

elisasouza said:


> How was your interview? I also got interviewed, I can't believe we still have a month of waiting left...
> 
> People say the final number is kinda close to the number of people they interview. There's an acceptance rate of 44% I think, but it's only based on this forum, so I don't know how accurate that is


I don't know. I was a little bit nervous when I did it. They says like they ganna give a answer around Apr. 15th. My interview is not really  casual. Do have some question about to creat a visual book or some how. They asked what if I want to attend the cinematography class that day. I didn’t have time to wait so I left. How’s yours.


----------



## brothap (Mar 11, 2019)

Erriccc said:


> I don't know. I was a little bit nervous when I did it. They says like they ganna give a answer around Apr. 15th. My interview is not really  casual. Do have some question about to creat a visual book or some how. They asked what if I want to attend the cinematography class that day. I didn’t have time to wait so I left. How’s yours.



What did you mean by "create a visual book" ?


----------



## JOZHOU0531 (Mar 12, 2019)

I received the interview notification yesterday. The date is around March 21th. How's everybody interview going? I check out online, and there have a few interviews question from other major. Sounds like which movie you been watching recently? If it possible anybody could share the interview experience? I appreciate it


----------



## brothap (Mar 12, 2019)

JOZHOU0531 said:


> I received the interview notification yesterday. The date is around March 21th. How's everybody interview going? I check out online, and there have a few interviews question from other major. Sounds like which movie you been watching recently? If it possible anybody could share the interview experience? I appreciate it



Mine is on March 22th, who are you interviewing with?


----------



## JOZHOU0531 (Mar 12, 2019)

brothap said:


> Mine is on March 22th, who are you interviewing with?


I don't know yet. I'm working on the final date to interview, cuz there has a schedule conflict. Do you know?


----------



## Mutant Friendly (Mar 15, 2019)

elisasouza said:


> I need to find more people to talk about it. This anxiety is gonna kill me! Hahahaha #seriously #sendhelp


I'm here for you. Are you here for me?


----------



## brothap (Mar 15, 2019)

JOZHOU0531 said:


> I don't know yet. I'm working on the final date to interview, cuz there has a schedule conflict. Do you know?



Jacek Laskus and Rose Fadem-Johnston.


----------



## elisasouza (Mar 16, 2019)

My interview was pretty chill I think, it really felt more like a conversation... Of course they asked me a few questions, like "why do you wanna come to AFI", but it wasn't anything out of this world. There isn't as much information here on interviews for cinematography at AFI, but it was pretty close to what I had read people talking about. They didn't ask me about any films, cinematographers etc


----------



## elisasouza (Mar 16, 2019)

I'm just pretty intrigued at the fact that my interview was so early, March 1st, and that they are, apparently, still scheduling others...

Hey Mutant Friendly, we're all here! hahaha


----------



## brothap (Mar 16, 2019)

elisasouza said:


> I'm just pretty intrigued at the fact that my interview was so early, March 1st, and that they are, apparently, still scheduling others...
> 
> Hey Mutant Friendly, we're all here! hahaha



I think it has to do with who is going to interview with you. Maybe your interviewers were free? There was a guy who applied before and his interview was a week after he received the notification email, and the result came out like 10 days after the interview. (in 2018 or 2017)


----------



## ak47ksha (Mar 17, 2019)

Hey guys,

My interview is scheduled for March 21st and I'm freaking out. Did you guys prep for yours?


----------



## JOZHOU0531 (Mar 18, 2019)

brothap said:


> Jacek Laskus and Rose Fadem-Johnston.


Mine is Stephen Lighthill and Jill Murrin.


----------



## JOZHOU0531 (Mar 18, 2019)

Does anybody know what is Visual Book?


----------



## brothap (Mar 18, 2019)

JOZHOU0531 said:


> Does anybody know what is Visual Book?


Where did you read about visual book? What comes to mind for me are art books/concept art


----------



## JOZHOU0531 (Mar 19, 2019)

brothap said:


> Where did you read about the visual book? What comes to mind for me are art books/concept art


I think Erriicc mention it on the first page. He has been asked the question about visual book


----------



## elisasouza (Mar 19, 2019)

ak47ksha said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> My interview is scheduled for March 21st and I'm freaking out. Did you guys prep for yours?



I kiiiiind of did... I had another interview a few days before the AFI one, and I felt I didn't go well on it (I was right, the result's already out and I didn't get in), so I tried to prep for the things I felt had gone wrong. For an example, they asked me "who are you?" and I didn't like my answer, so I spent these days thinking about that. I also kept thinking about what cinematographers I liked, what films I liked... But honestly, it was all useless haha. Just try to stay calm somehow - although I know it's semi impossible


----------



## ak47ksha (Mar 21, 2019)

Just finished my interview. It was pretty straightforward. Stephen Lighthill couldn't make it so it was Charles Rose and Jill Murrin for me. I think it was okay except for a few moments where I felt it could've gone better.
Have a feeling I'm not going to get in mainly because I read they prefer to have older fellows and I'm quite young.
They liked my portfolio so that was nice ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Christopher Nguyen (Mar 24, 2019)

I used to work at the lighting/grip center at AFI a few years ago and had class with Charles Rose and would deliver equipment to Stephen Lighthill. Would sit in on some of Jacek's classes too. All this mention of familiar names is such a great way to reminisce.


----------



## elisasouza (Mar 25, 2019)

ak47ksha said:


> Just finished my interview. It was pretty straightforward. Stephen Lighthill couldn't make it so it was Charles Rose and Jill Murrin for me. I think it was okay except for a few moments where I felt it could've gone better.
> Have a feeling I'm not going to get in mainly because I read they prefer to have older fellows and I'm quite young.
> They liked my portfolio so that was nice ¯\_(ツ)_/¯



How old are you? I'm scared I'm not getting in because of my age, too  I'm 24 and I've just graduated university


----------



## Septopus7 (Mar 25, 2019)

elisasouza said:


> How old are you? I'm scared I'm not getting in because of my age, too  I'm 24 and I've just graduated university



I'm only 23 (although I'll be 24 by the time the program starts) and I got in on the Screenwriting end. Though the average skews older a bit, 24 is only a couple years younger than the mean. I wouldn't worry too much about that part!


----------



## elisasouza (Mar 25, 2019)

Septopus7 said:


> I'm only 23 (although I'll be 24 by the time the program starts) and I got in on the Screenwriting end. Though the average skews older a bit, 24 is only a couple years younger than the mean. I wouldn't worry too much about that part!



Well that changes things! That's great! I was really scared about that. Although now I'm gonna have to find another excuse to feel better in case I don't get in hahahahahhaa I'm kidding


----------



## ak47ksha (Mar 25, 2019)

elisasouza said:


> How old are you? I'm scared I'm not getting in because of my age, too  I'm 24 and I've just graduated university



I'm 22! I finished my undergrad last year and have been working in film professionally since then so I was hoping that was something they would take into account


----------



## elisasouza (Mar 28, 2019)

Apparently age isn't that big a deal, so it probably will be fine  And they asked you to interview, right?

Also, do you guys know if they're done with interviews now? I'm kind of hoping they won't wait until the 15th to send the results since it's a Monday... although I know that, if they do send out the e-mails early, it won't be a looot earlier than that. But I wish they would hahaha


----------



## StarChild (Mar 28, 2019)

elisasouza said:


> Apparently age isn't that big a deal, so it probably will be fine  And they asked you to interview, right?
> 
> Also, do you guys know if they're done with interviews now? I'm kind of hoping they won't wait until the 15th to send the results since it's a Monday... although I know that, if they do send out the e-mails early, it won't be a looot earlier than that. But I wish they would hahaha


I don't know if it will hold true for Cinematography, but for Screenwriting they sent them on the exact day. They did send them in the morning though 
They were also very clear though, at the end of the interview, saying the acceptances go out on that date.


----------



## brothap (Mar 28, 2019)

Jill Murrin told me that the results will come out on the same day (accepted/waitlisted/rejected). The wait is killing me ?


----------



## elisasouza (Mar 28, 2019)

It's killing me too. This sucks hahaha


----------



## Erriccc (Apr 2, 2019)

brothap said:


> What did you mean by "create a visual book" ?


It just give me a visual book (The assignment of what people did in AFI) and asked me about what if I familiar with those thing in that assignment. It was really just some picture of the lighting set up, light meters of the subjects in the film frame, floor plans, some data that they marked when they did for the camera test before shooting, and so on.


----------



## Erriccc (Apr 2, 2019)

elisasouza said:


> My interview was pretty chill I think, it really felt more like a conversation... Of course they asked me a few questions, like "why do you wanna come to AFI", but it wasn't anything out of this world. There isn't as much information here on interviews for cinematography at AFI, but it was pretty close to what I had read people talking about. They didn't ask me about any films, cinematographers etc


I thought the same before I go but they did asked me the questions about my real, ten-sixty assignment, my filming experience, and what camera did I worked with before and so on. I was so nervous because everybody say like they didn't get any questions relyed to their works a lot. And my interview takes about 20 mins with admission office and 50 mins with professors in Mar. 8th.


----------



## Erriccc (Apr 2, 2019)

I couldn't believe I still need to wait for another two week！！！The wait is killing me！！


----------



## elisasouza (Apr 2, 2019)

I got the notification for your posts on my phone and I almost jumped hahahaa I know we still have another two weeks but I'm already anxious wondering if they'll end up sending the emails on the Friday before April 15th, even though I know they very likely won't... lol

Wow that's weird, my interview lasted 15min with the professors, I think. But I think it's cool that they want to know more about your work


----------



## Erriccc (Apr 2, 2019)

elisasouza said:


> I got the notification for your posts on my phone and I almost jumped hahahaa I know we still have another two weeks but I'm already anxious wondering if they'll end up sending the emails on the Friday before April 15th, even though I know they very likely won't... lol
> 
> Wow that's weird, my interview lasted 15min with the professors, I think. But I think it's cool that they want to know more about your work


LOL You know what？ I had the same thought like you because 15th is Monday and they don't work on weekend so they need to have the result by Friday anyway so they might just send the result on Friday! But I feel they will not do that and wait until Monday.

By the way, did you do the interview in person or online？ Because I did it in person and they invited me to attend the class at night  that day. But I didn't go because of the flight.


----------



## elisasouza (Apr 2, 2019)

Yeah, me too. I wish they would send the emails on Friday because my interview was on March 1st, it's been a month, I'm dying, can't think of anything else! I just want to know already if I don't get in, because then I can let go of my expectations...

Online! I wonder if they're a little different


----------



## Erriccc (Apr 2, 2019)

elisasouza said:


> Yeah, me too. I wish they would send the emails on Friday because my interview was on March 1st, it's been a month, I'm dying, can't think of anything else! I just want to know already if I don't get in, because then I can let go of my expectations...
> 
> Online! I wonder if they're a little different


Yeah I feel you！
I believe it just because we are doing it in different way！
Anyway just hope we will see each other in AFI！


----------



## brothap (Apr 2, 2019)

Just passing by to tell you guys that you're not alone ? Also, the forum is kind of dead now, compared to last month.. and it makes the waiting so much worse.. I'm still waiting for Chapman, since I was one of the few who had an interview.. and they don't give you a specific date, so I'm glad that with the AFI we at least know when the results are coming out.


----------



## Erriccc (Apr 2, 2019)

brothap said:


> Just passing by to tell you guys that you're not alone ? Also, the forum is kind of dead now, compared to last month.. and it makes the waiting so much worse.. I'm still waiting for Chapman, since I was one of the few who had an interview.. and they don't give you a specific date, so I'm glad that with the AFI we at least know when the results are coming out.


Did you also apply for cinematography for chapman too？ I think you can try to check your spam because I already received a offer on Mar. 15th.


----------



## Chris W (Apr 2, 2019)

brothap said:


> Also, the forum is kind of dead now, compared to last month..








There's actually still a ton of activity. Although a lot of it is in the student group sections. But down to 50 posts per day from it's high of almost 200. Still the busiest the site has been in probably 6 years which is awesome.


----------



## brothap (Apr 3, 2019)

Chris W said:


> View attachment 1222
> 
> There's actually still a ton of activity. Although a lot of it is in the student group sections. But down to 50 posts per day from it's high of almost 200. Still the busiest the site has been in probably 6 years which is awesome.


Damn, 50? after I posted and actually checked other threads I realized I was being a dumb dumb.. I wish this thread got 50 post per day ?


----------



## brothap (Apr 3, 2019)

Erriccc said:


> Did you also apply for cinematography for chapman too？ I think you can try to check your spam because I already received a offer on Mar. 15th.


yep, but they only interview some applicants.. and those who got interviewed will get their results later this month


----------



## StarChild (Apr 3, 2019)

Chris W said:


> View attachment 1222
> 
> There's actually still a ton of activity. Although a lot of it is in the student group sections. But down to 50 posts per day from it's high of almost 200. Still the busiest the site has been in probably 6 years which is awesome.


Where’s this student groups thread you speak of? Or is it only for currently attending students?


----------



## Chris W (Apr 3, 2019)

Cdemon said:


> Where’s this student groups thread you speak of? Or is it only for currently attending students?


It's mainly the USC group that is super heavy.



			Student Groups
		


I think @Septopus7 is going to start a new general AFI one too as the one for last year is a little dead and not in use.


----------



## StarChild (Apr 3, 2019)

Chris W said:


> It's mainly the USC group that is super heavy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks! 
Yeah I saw the 2018 group but figured I’m not 2018! If he doesn’t maybe I’ll start one soon.


----------



## Chris W (Apr 3, 2019)

Cdemon said:


> Thanks!
> Yeah I saw the 2018 group but figured I’m not 2018! If he doesn’t maybe I’ll start one soon.


Feel free to. I think it'd be a good idea to have a general group and not one for each year. Otherwise it'll start getting cluttered really quick. One can always make a sub forum in each student group for each year.


----------



## Septopus7 (Apr 3, 2019)

Yeah feel free at @Cdemon -- I probably shouldn't be handed mod keys for two groups. I'd end up burning this whole forum to the ground, somehow.


----------



## Chris W (Apr 3, 2019)

Septopus7 said:


> Yeah feel free at @Cdemon -- I probably shouldn't be handed mod keys for two groups. I'd end up burning this whole forum to the ground, somehow.


Nah. You're doing a great job with the USC one. But whomever wants to start one is fine with me. As long as to promise to nurture it and make it flourish. ? ?‍? ?‍? ? ? ?


----------



## StarChild (Apr 3, 2019)

Cool- quick question @Chris W  and @Septopus7 if mater, for any reason I’m not being the awesome group leader everyone deaerves (ie- historically I’m not on forums much and wouldn’t want to disappear when I get slammed and leave people unable to join)


Chris W said:


> Nah. You're doing a great job with the USC one. But whomever wants to start one is fine with me. As long as to promise to nurture it and make it flourish. ??‍??‍????


hm- I started one but now this feels like a mission I’m bound to fail at! 
Join me-






						New Group Created - AFI Students and Alum
					

Cdemon has created a new group called AFI Students and Alum.  A group for current AFI students and alum to chat about filmmaking, the industry, the school and the meaning of life, the universe, and everything! (42).



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## Chris W (Apr 3, 2019)

Cdemon said:


> hm- I started one but now this feels like a mission I’m bound to fail at!
> Join me-


Nonsense! You'll do fine.


----------



## elisasouza (Apr 3, 2019)

May I just ask, did you guys only apply for Chapman and AFI? If you get in on both, where would you go?


----------



## StarChild (Apr 3, 2019)

For those curious- You can watch the thesis films at EXPO.AFI.COM


----------



## brothap (Apr 4, 2019)

elisasouza said:


> May I just ask, did you guys only apply for Chapman and AFI? If you get in on both, where would you go?


I also applied to NYU, but they don't have a Cinematography course.. so it wasn't my first or second choice.. even tho it is a great program. I got rejected without an interview, I think the fact that my personal statement focused only on cinematography had an impact on my application.. but I don't mind.

I don't think I will have the luxury to choose between AFI or Chapman, but my first choice has always been the AFI. I talked with alumni from both schools, read a lot of stuff.. watched plenty of videos. But Chapman is as good as AFI, in the end, it all comes down to the student.. not the place. Also, Chapman program is also shaped as a conservatory, and their program is a perfect replica of AFI, even the professors say they copied from AFI.. some professors worked at AFI. 
The fact that Chapman is in Orange and not LA is quite a bummer because, for every project, cinematography students have to to go LA to rent equipment.. and the truck they rent for equipment also comes from LA.. and you gotta pay extra.


----------



## esilva21 (Apr 5, 2019)

I only applied to AFI ?

Does anyone know how many people got interviewed for the cinematography discipline?


----------



## brothap (Apr 5, 2019)

just received a rejection email from AFI, which is strange since the results were meant to come out on April 15
well, Chapman it is! good luck everyone <3


----------



## elisasouza (Apr 5, 2019)

Has anyone else received the email?

I got mine at 2:49PM LA time. I got in. i can barely react lol


----------



## Chris W (Apr 5, 2019)

elisasouza said:


> Has anyone else received the email?
> 
> I got mine at 2:49PM LA time. I got in. i can barely react lol


Congrats!

Be sure to join the new AFI group if you haven't already!



			https://www.filmschool.org/forums/afi-students-and-alum.132/


----------



## ak47ksha (Apr 5, 2019)

elisasouza said:


> Has anyone else received the email?
> 
> I got mine at 2:49PM LA time. I got in. i can barely react lol



congratulations! I got waitlisted :3


----------



## Erriccc (Apr 6, 2019)

elisasouza said:


> May I just ask, did you guys only apply for Chapman and AFI? If you get in on both, where would you go?


AFI for sure.


----------



## Erriccc (Apr 6, 2019)

ak47ksha said:


> congratulations! I got waitlisted :3


Me too?


----------



## ak47ksha (Apr 6, 2019)

Erriccc said:


> Me too?



Damn, have you applied anywhere else?


----------



## Erriccc (Apr 6, 2019)

elisasouza said:


> May I just ask, did you guys only apply for Chapman and AFI? If you get in on both, where would you go?


Except for AFI and Chapman, I also applyed for usc, ucla, and Columbia. I get offer from chapman, usc, and Columbia, reject from ucla and waitlist by AFI. I want to learn Cinematography the best so my first choose is AFI and second Chapman. I don't think I can get in to AFI anymore because I don't think there will be someone not going to AFI's cinematography program if they get in. So, I think I am gonna go to chapman. The difference between AFI and Chapman for me is AFI has bett reputation because the school had already  exist for more than 50 years but Chapman is so young. The others like just the same.


----------



## Erriccc (Apr 6, 2019)

ak47ksha said:


> Damn, have you applied anywhere else?


I also applyed for chapman, usc, ucla, and Columbia. I get offer from chapman, usc, and Columbia, reject from ucla and waitlist by AFI. I want to learn Cinematography the best so my first choose is AFI and second Chapman. I don't think I can get in to AFI anymore because I don't think there will be someone not going to AFI's cinematography program if they get in. So, I think I am gonna go to chapman.


----------



## Erriccc (Apr 6, 2019)

I am still thinking about if that's just because I am too young for AFI so they give a waitlisted. I am like 21 years old now. ??‍♂️ May I know like how old are you guys now?


----------



## ak47ksha (Apr 6, 2019)

Erriccc said:


> I am still thinking about if that's just because I am too young for AFI so they give a waitlisted. I am like 21 years old now. ??‍♂️ May I know like how old are you guys now?



I'm 22, so age could be a factor.


----------



## ak47ksha (Apr 6, 2019)

Erriccc said:


> I also applyed for chapman, usc, ucla, and Columbia. I get offer from chapman, usc, and Columbia, reject from ucla and waitlist by AFI. I want to learn Cinematography the best so my first choose is AFI and second Chapman. I don't think I can get in to AFI anymore because I don't think there will be someone not going to AFI's cinematography program if they get in. So, I think I am gonna go to chapman.



Chapman is a great school! Congratulations


----------



## Erriccc (Apr 6, 2019)

ak47ksha said:


> Chapman is a great school! Congratulations


Did you apply for the other schools？


----------



## elisasouza (Apr 7, 2019)

Thank you so much guys! I'm 24, I think that's a factor too...

I also think Chapman sounds amazing, the only reason I didn't apply was because, when I got around to check the deadlines (I was working on my final undergrad project), they were gone for NYU, Chapman and UCLA.  So I think you'll do great, honestly!


----------



## Erriccc (Apr 7, 2019)

elisasouza said:


> Thank you so much guys! I'm 24, I think that's a factor too...
> 
> I also think Chapman sounds amazing, the only reason I didn't apply was because, when I got around to check the deadlines (I was working on my final undergrad project), they were gone for NYU, Chapman and UCLA.  So I think you'll do great, honestly!


Thank you！


----------



## Lawyukhong (Apr 9, 2019)

I got in, I am 22 : )


----------



## Erriccc (Apr 9, 2019)

Lawyukhong said:


> I got in, I am 22 : )


Congratulation！


----------



## ak47ksha (Apr 9, 2019)

Congratulations @Lawyukhong


----------



## ak47ksha (Apr 9, 2019)

Erriccc said:


> Did you apply for the other schools？



I got into FAMU which is where I'll probably head to unless I get off the waitlist. Still holding out hope. ?

I've also applied to NFTS London which is another long shot.


----------



## StarChild (Apr 9, 2019)

Erriccc said:


> I also applyed for chapman, usc, ucla, and Columbia. I get offer from chapman, usc, and Columbia, reject from ucla and waitlist by AFI. I want to learn Cinematography the best so my first choose is AFI and second Chapman. I don't think I can get in to AFI anymore because I don't think there will be someone not going to AFI's cinematography program if they get in. So, I think I am gonna go to chapman.


You’re planning to take Chapman over USC- that’s awesome, and I’m not a cinematographer, but I’m curious why? I mostly wonder cause you mentioned the importance of AFI’s name but USC has a better name than Chapman- but Chapman does model after AFI- is that why?


----------



## elisasouza (Apr 10, 2019)

Lawyukhong, congratulations!

ak47ksha, what do you think of NFTS? It was my dream program for years, but they don't even have a possibility of a scholarship, so that always held me back...


----------



## StarChild (Apr 14, 2019)

Hey guys! Some of us in LA are trying to do an LA gathering- not ‘school’ specific just film school peeps. 

Come! 



			https://www.filmschool.org/threads/welcome-los-angeles-peeps.26159/post-169254
		


We’ll do another one at end of summer when everyone is around for school too.


----------



## ak47ksha (Apr 14, 2019)

elisasouza said:


> ak47ksha, what do you think of NFTS? It was my dream program for years, but they don't even have a possibility of a scholarship, so that always held me back...



The program looks so great I had to apply. But they start in January so the decisions come out a bit later than everyone else. The tuition is less than most of the colleges in the US. Most of which I think I can cover with a student loan from India.


----------



## ak47ksha (May 6, 2019)

I got off the waitlist you guys! They've said that all the scholarship funds have already been commited so I have to spend some time figuring out finances.


----------



## gocuna (Aug 20, 2019)

Hey any of the people who got in have you started the courses?


----------



## Chris W (Oct 8, 2019)

To those that applied last year.... Be sure to update your application in the Film School Application database with as much info as you can.

See this example application to see how you can fully utilize the system:






						SAMPLE MFA Application 2019
					

This is a sample Application to showcase the various features of the Tracker



					www.filmschool.org
				




The more data the better to help future applicants. Thank you! ?


----------



## ak47ksha (Oct 17, 2019)

gocuna said:


> Hey any of the people who got in have you started the courses?


Hi! Yes it's been a little crazy so I haven't had the time but we started two months  ago and it's been pretty incredible so far


----------

